# Bud Box 1st time



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

I used my " bud box " set up this morning for first time . Ran 13 600 pound calves through it . Have to say it works pretty good .


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Congratulations.

There is nothing like having good working cattle set up.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks . Got watching guys on youtube using them , thought I'd try it . With only about 20 cows hard to justify money for a tube set up . When I was researching few guys said they stopped using their tubes , they like the bud box better .


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I watched different videos on YouTube as well. It is nice to be able to see how other people think and do things. Was able to buy a nice pen this past year. It sure makes things a lot more fun when you are set up right.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Not sure about fun .  But it does take some of the work out it .


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Chessiedog said:


> Not sure about fun .  But it does take some of the work out it .


The fun comment makes me think of many years ago when my dad decided that he wanted some chi-angus crossed cows. Cows were fine in the open fields and I could work on their calves with little problem....but when penned they were explosive and deadly. We soon changed our working setup to something similar to a bud box. Never despised any bovine like the Chi crosses....dad grew weary of their attributes after 3 years and sold them. They definitely were not for the faint of heart. I absolutely dreaded to no end the annual Spring cow work-up....and the Chi cows would make the other cows crazy with their antics.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Yea just takes one being goofy to stir up every body . Then everyone has that I'm hitting the road Jack and i'm not looking back !


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

I bought a new Priefert working pen and chute this year and I don't know what I would do without it. I feed all my cattle a little grain once or twice a week in the pen and it makes catching and working them a breeze! I watched the video of the "bud box" and it looks neat. I'll have to investigate it a little further.

Kyle


----------

